# Fodder Beets For Your Animals



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

It took me almost a year, but I didn't forget - I finally got in the fodder beets that at least a dozen of you had asked for! 

Heirloom Red Mammoth Fodder Beet Seeds - MyPatriotSupply.com

Sorry for the long delay but this one was really hard to get ahold of in bulk from a trusted source!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

outstanding

4 packs on the way...thanks ..cant wait to try these out.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Will these grow in zone 8?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup, the information I have says zone 3-10 - Matt


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I'll be ordering some on payday.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Are those the same as mangel beets?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Mangels are a fodder beet, yes. There are a couple popular varieties of fodder beets out there, this being one of them. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

MPS, I hope you don't mind me posting some links about mangels:

Field Crops, Chapter 21, Root Crops

On energy-producing foods | fast grow the weeds

Mangels! | wolftreefarm.com


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have grown mangels before and my goats loved them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Can people eat them?
With my small garden, I like to grow things every one can eat. People, pets and bunnies alike.Would they work for canning?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

veggiecanner said:


> Can people eat them?
> With my small garden, I like to grow things every one can eat. People, pets and bunnies alike.Would they work for canning?


not so much...now a carrot turnip or pumpkin may work for both!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

mpillow said:


> not so much...now a carrot turnip or pumpkin may work for both!


Ya, I was thinking carrots. Even my dogs love those.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

mpillow said:


> not so much...now a carrot turnip or pumpkin may work for both!


I grow mangel beets for my horses, and I sometimes eat the young mangels. They're not bad, really. Maybe an acquired taste.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We planted mangels for the first time this year and they're doing really well. We went to look for more seeds online and ended up getting some off Ebay. Good to know you'll have them available in the future.


----------



## southernprepper (Aug 3, 2011)

Iam going to try some of these this spring to see if my rabbits will eat them. Does anyone feed these to their rabbits right now??? 
Matt are you the same guy I meet in Dallas at the expo.?????


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Grew them for the first time this year--they're kinda odd. Havent fed any to livestock yet. BTW, thank you for the way your seed packages seal up. This summer when it was so dry, I left the basket out by the garden with several packages of seeds including some of yours. I was tempting the raindrops, and fall they did. The other packages were soaked, but yours were fine. One more reason to order from MPS.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

are these better the your Turnips?
they cost about the same, but are the beets big or somthing?
:shrug:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

remmettn said:


> are these better the your Turnips?
> they cost about the same, but are the beets big or somthing?
> :shrug:


Fodder beets can get very large, around 20 pounds each.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

How do you use them for fodder? Do you store them whole and feed whole or do you chop and dry???? I have goats and would love to have something I could grow for them for the winter.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I got some seed last year, and specifically chose a variety that could be eaten by humans, as well as livestock. 

A few observations: If you are in a northern climate, you will probably have to start the seeds very early. I started mine May 1st. Forgot about them and planted about the first week of June. I pulled one up last weekend and it weighed three pounds, ten inches long with what I consider to be very shallow roots for the plant. The chickens snarfed up the tops, but I have not ground up, or grated the root, to see about eating that part. Keep in mind I have not so hot soils, and our growing season was pretty awful-very cold, and cloudy and damp.

Fodder beets can be fed to all poultry, sheep, goats, pigs, and horses. It will have to be chopped for most critters, but it is supposed to store very well. 

I am thrilled that MPS will be offering these in packets! Too bad I just completed my order, lolol!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks, just ordered some, as well as a couple other seeds-I like the selection! =)


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

We are added many new vegetable varieties as well as flowers / wildflowers over the next couple of months!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you ship seeds to Canada?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I did my first "real" order today. I'm going to try some of the survival food (trying the small pack first). I'm going to see how it might work for lunch at work some with this batch, and go from there. then I got me the medicine seeds. I'm especially after the catnip as my cats will like it, but catnip tea repels misquitoes, so the plants might help that, too. 

I don't thing the charge had gone through and hour before I had my shipping tracking number. So I'm excited to get my stuff. (and the day's special, too).


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Do you ship seeds to Canada?


We sure do!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

YES!

Glad I happened into S&P forum this evening. Now I'll be able to grow mangels next year.


----------

